# Psocids or termites?



## PatriotPastor (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes I need to fix the gap in the tile. We had a life-threatening pregnancy and I haven’t been able to get to it. Guess I’ll get to it immediately!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Those look like termites to me. Do you have the report from the inspection?

Bud


----------



## PatriotPastor (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes I do. I’ll re-read the terms when I get back to the house. Could there be some liability to this or just shut up and get them treated?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The real damage is not what the termites have done but had you known before purchasing there might have been a concession on the price. At a minimum I would have expected the sellers to have paid for treatment which would have come with several years of warranty.

Bud


----------



## PatriotPastor (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah man you’re right. Oh well I’ll get it treated and maybe now the wife can get that bathroom remodel she’s wanting. 🙄


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, those are termites.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely termites. Looking at those pictures you probably have a good bit of damage behind the wall. The termite people generally wont tear into your walls. Hopefully it’s not too bad. You’ve got some work ahead of you


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

OMG,,,

Yes termites. been there, dealt with them before,,,,, And YES those 'inspectors' lie like crazy,,,, specially if the REALTOR suggests a company!

From then on, I tell everyone about the rotten deal my daughter got. 
She bought a beautiful 300k + house with a squeaky clean inspection report.
2-3 months after moving in, there's mouse droppings everywhere!
Them sneaky critters had 'homes' in every wall, & all through the insulation in the attic. Babies fell out of the fireplace!
6 months later, after trapping 30-40 of them suckers,,, we find out that the realtor 'retired', & no-one knows who the inspector is or was!?
BIG MISTAKE. Go to court.?

SO,,,, if your a home buyer & in need of an inspection, make sure you tell the inspection person or company that YOU will have a certified retired friend do a follow-up survey.

Like, what else can a person do?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@PatriotPastor nice to meet you!

As duly noted by all and affirmed by me, you have termites.

Where are you, county/city state/province? I ask because different termite types bedevil us in different places. Here in California we get dry wood termites which usually get into fascia boards and window frames. Back east subterranean termites are more prevalent. Dry wood termites make small colonies; subterranean types can make big, even enormous ones.

I’m gonna bet you have subterranean types because one of the specimens in your pictures is a “soldier“ type that attacks ants and other marauders.

Here is a picture of termites I found in some firewood. Note the galleries carved into the wood. Those little pellets often end up on the ground as the first sign. Subterranean types live in the soil and ”commute” to nearby wood.

Let us know, and it’s not the end of the world.


----------

